# Vfs tracking



## capetonian101

Hi 
Personally i feel this whole VFS system is a rip off.Why re we paying R1350 for them to only take in the application.When i heard that you will be able to track you application i thought ok maby its worth it.My wife and i went in on the 15th of july to do here section11(6) on her spouse visa so that she can work.
On the 17th the status of her application via the tracking showed it has been forwarded to DHA head office.All good so far.
by week 2 its still the same status.
now we are in week 7(after we have been told it would take only 6week) and the status is still the same.
We are all being ripped off from our hard earned money.
iv been calling VFS help line and DHA and no one can tell me whats going on.
i kind of understand now why so manny people are going the illegal way because when you doing it the right way yur being screwed all over.

sorry i just wanted to blow of some steam.:whoo:


----------



## 2fargone

capetonian101 said:


> Hi
> Personally i feel this whole VFS system is a rip off.Why re we paying R1350 for them to only take in the application.When i heard that you will be able to track you application i thought ok maby its worth it.My wife and i went in on the 15th of july to do here section11(6) on her spouse visa so that she can work.
> On the 17th the status of her application via the tracking showed it has been forwarded to DHA head office.All good so far.
> by week 2 its still the same status.
> now we are in week 7(after we have been told it would take only 6week) and the status is still the same.
> We are all being ripped off from our hard earned money.
> iv been calling VFS help line and DHA and no one can tell me whats going on.
> i kind of understand now why so manny people are going the illegal way because when you doing it the right way yur being screwed all over.
> 
> sorry i just wanted to blow of some steam.:whoo:


I hear you. But hopefully it will be faster than going through HA directly!


----------



## capetonian101

the funny thing is we got her spouse visa in less the a month....
and that was thought DHA


----------



## gspringer

Guess there is an issue there DHA promised ts going to make life easier and faster turn around times but I also am now on week 10 since I applied for a renewal of my work permit and the status on the VFS tracking website still reads 'application has been forwarded to DHA'.....was told 6 - 8weeks.

Total Rip Off, same service or worse!!!!!


----------



## irishexpat

I feel your pain. Applying at HA was always a hassle, so the relatively speedy process at VFS is nice, but I'm not sure its worth R1350. They still demand every document plus the kitchen sink regardless of what the law says.
However, the real problem has always been the processing in Pretoria. This problem will not change. I applied for PR in April at HA in Harrison Street, joburg, still processing. At that time they wouldn't let me renew my TRP, had to wait for it to be within 30 days of expiry. So I did, then VFS told me I could/should have applied at least 60 days before. So now come September 19 if they haven't renewed, i wont be able to leave SA and my bank account risks being blocked. Which removes the option of doing what I did last time: after 18 months waiting for my spousal permit, i got it done in Ireland in ten days.
I've resigned myself in advance to seeking legal help for both my TRP and PR in January. I might get surprised before then, but I doubt it.


----------



## Roisin1212

My visa has also taken over 9 weeks now having applied in July. I managed to get some kind of answer from VFS though. They were able to tell me that although it was still at home affairs, it would take another 2-3 weeks. A week has passed since then so hopefully I get it within the next two weeks. Not very hopeful though.


----------



## estimari

We feel exactly the same way - handed in my husband's TRP visa on 25 July, no change in status or update and with no-one who can assist. The first application at HA 2 years ago took less than 30 days. Now 7 weeks and counting after having paid R1350 for worse services and turnaround times and absolutely no real "tracking".

Really hope it won't take 12 weeks (!) but starting to resign ourselves to a legal battle as his visa expires end Sep...


----------



## capetonian101

i must say im so ashamed of our beautiful SA.We decide to settle here to get away from the nanny States of the EU but as things is going now we are seriously thinking of moving back to Europe.There you at least get the service you pay for.We are playing by the rules but the government is making life so difficult when they cant give us the service we pay for.


----------



## joe117

I applied for a Critical skills visa on the 2nd of Sep at the VFS offices and got my permit today the 11th of September, 9 days later. So the new system is getting efficient after all.


----------



## walk714

Hi joe117

That is a great news! I just want to ensure you applied this in South Africa Critical Skilled visa. Not Australia? As your status shown as "Expat in Australia".


----------



## joe117

I applied at the Johannesburg VFS offices in Rivonia


----------



## Roisin1212

And if in South Africa, which office did you use?


----------



## joe117

Like I said I applied at the Johannesburg VFS offices in Rivonia,Sandton


----------



## walk714

Hi joe117

This is amazing news and you would be exceptional.
We are battling and struggling with obtaining visa/permit....

Dear expat forum members
Would you kindly advise me that how much effective VFS receipt to show our pending status?

My situation is :-
Request of general work permit extension was rejected 25 July 2014.
Submitted Appeal documentation to VFS (Durban) in 14 August 2014.
Tracking site shows Application has been accepted at VFS and underprocess for forwarding to DHA on 8/14/2014.

Agent told the appeal result would come within 2 weeks. Now week 4. Still underprocess….
My visa expires in the end of September. The agent advises me I would not be ‘undesirable’ or ‘illegal personnel’ after the expiry because I have a receipt from VFS.
With receipt, I still keep work as appeal process is underprocess, he says.


----------



## irishexpat

I think Joe may have given up Australia but forgotten to change his expat country.

So the most common wait time seems to be about 12 weeks, with some people being luckier and others still left crossing their fingers

In other words, same as it ever was. VFS can do nothing to speed up the system in Pretoria, which makes them merely a rent-seeking organisation giving you a more professional application environment but nothing else for your money.


----------



## rue

walk714 said:


> Hi joe117
> 
> This is amazing news and you would be exceptional.
> We are battling and struggling with obtaining visa/permit....
> 
> Dear expat forum members
> Would you kindly advise me that how much effective VFS receipt to show our pending status?
> 
> My situation is :-
> Request of general work permit extension was rejected 25 July 2014.
> Submitted Appeal documentation to VFS (Durban) in 14 August 2014.
> Tracking site shows Application has been accepted at VFS and underprocess for forwarding to DHA on 8/14/2014.
> 
> Agent told the appeal result would come within 2 weeks. Now week 4. Still underprocess….
> My visa expires in the end of September. The agent advises me I would not be ‘undesirable’ or ‘illegal personnel’ after the expiry because I have a receipt from VFS.
> With receipt, I still keep work as appeal process is underprocess, he says.


Hie expart forum members

I also made an appeal at VFS Pretoria 
Submitted appeal on the 5th of September.
Tracking site shows application has been accepted at VFS and underprocess for forwarding to DHA on the 9/13/2014

When i called VFS they say they can only change status when they get response from DHA ?does anyone know how long an appeal through VFS takes.


----------



## violina_bertony

*Doctor*

Good day forum members i am new here but in the same boat. I have applied for extension of my permit in section 11(6) on 26 August but vfs system now shows that documents were forwarded to dha on 10 August. I have contacted vfs and they say they are updating system...... So I have no idea were is my documents? My question is any one has the same problem? And any one receive their extension or permit at vfs and how long it did take?


----------



## capetonian101

i dont think even VFS is knowing whats going on.This morning when we checked my wifes status its says the her application has been forwarded to DHA on the 22/10/2014???????what the hell.....we are already waiting 14weeks as of today....we gave the papers in on the 15/07/2014.....This VFS is really a joke.someone must take them to court so something because they are stealing our money...Someone in Government is getting kick back from VFS


----------



## Economy

Dear Capetonian101 ... my status changed 3x and when I called Vfs I was told that this means my application is in the final stage and I will get an answer within 2 weeks. Unfortunately the staus changed again, so I called and again the same answer that I will receive my result within 2 weeks. When I said that I was tod this last week as well, the lady at Vfs said maybe there is a mistake. Unfortunately the people at Vfs are just saying whatever DHA tells them. They have no clue and no access to one's application. In theory more people should be able to work on applications at DHA by outsourcing the first and last steps to VFS, but that is just theory.


----------



## Roisin1212

I have been told three different things from VFS in terms of my visa this week alone.
It has been sitting at home affairs since the 16th Jule after I applied on the 11th. 

One person told me I might get it by the end of the month so check then. Another told me to check again in 2-3 weeks and a third told me to check on Monday! No one actually knows, they are just giving answers to get people off the phone as they can't actually get an answer from HA themselves.


----------



## Economy

incredible - but not Vfs's fault actually.. they are just doing what they get paid for. The problem is the miscommunication by DHA. And since Vfs is dealing with DHA, there is no direct communication between us and DHA anymore. 

Is there actually a way to directly contact DHA? I mean other than the emails provided on their homepage. I have written several emails now and have so far not received any answer whatsoever.

It is a total mental game. I get calm again, when my status changes as this means hope.. after a week I get sceptical again.


----------



## Roisin1212

I phoned HA and you just go through to their contact center and they tell you the same stuff. If you applied through VFS they can't actually tell you anything other than HA are working on permits. 

HA aren't communicating with anyone.


----------



## Economy

ha.. I just called and checked with Vfs again. The lady told me I just have to be patient and she also said "maybe there was a lot of documents in your application to go through and that is why DHA is still working on it."


----------



## DumisaniBYO

@Economy i guess its a wait game , hopefully soon . I applied on the 30 September so i am waiting as well


----------



## capetonian101

@Dumsisani dont get your hopes up.my wife applied on 17 July.....its 14weeks today


----------



## Roisin1212

I got a phone call from VFS this morning saying they had received a lot of permits back today (this is the Durban office) and they were going to check if mine was there. I'm not hopeful that it is but others may be there.


----------



## walk714

Hi Roisin1212

I submitted my application to VFS in Durban. Is your status changed in VFS tracking site from 'under process and underprocess for forwarding to Department of Home Affairs '?


----------



## Roisin1212

My tracking site has said "forwarded to home affairs" since the 16th July which was 5 days after I applied at the office. Still says it today, will be 16 weeks of waiting by Friday.


----------



## Economy

Vfs told me today that they have received lots of processed application from July/August back from DHA. Apparently they have to work even weekends now to update their system with processed applications. Not sure if true.. however, I have heard this not the first time from Vfs now.


----------



## Economy

Ah, and I forgot: One of the contacts at Vfs told me that my application is in the "dispatch" area. That was the first time that Vfs could see more than I can when checking online..


----------



## capetonian101

Economy said:


> Vfs told me today that they have received lots of processed application from July/August back from DHA. Apparently they have to work even weekends now to update their system with processed applications. Not sure if true.. however, I have heard this not the first time from Vfs now.


they told me the same last week but still nothing


----------



## Economy

it's the new answer.. before they told me, call in a week, call in 2 weeks. Now it is this to get people's hopes up for a day or two.


----------



## Roisin1212

What is the dispatch area?

I doubt people are actually working on the weekend. This is the same company that will cut your call off because it has reached 12 o'clock!


----------



## Economy

The guy explained that this is where they collect processed applications and these are then distributed to the various Vfs centres. This was the first time that anyone at Vfs could see more than I could see in the system. Apparently a manager.. or just another answer to get me off the phone again.


----------



## Roisin1212

Surely if they know it's there they can update online and you can go pick it up? 

I've given up phoning. Even the manager at the actual centre is useless, twice he has told me he would phone me back and hasn't.


----------



## Economy

Unfortunately it is what I think as well. Unless, they really say that there are piles of applications and they are not in the system yet and that is the reason why I cant pick it up.


----------



## capetonian101

on the end of a day we all have paid for a service.i dont care if they work 7days a week for 20hours.if they want to charge us R1350 for a application they should give us what we pay for.
This VFS is just another milking the country for money scam


----------



## Economy

The whole visa system is a problem. We provide all documents that they ask for - so where is the difficulty to make a decision within the given time-frame? Not enough people? Well, we pay enough that they should hire or train more people to make decisions more efficiently. If all documents are there, what is the problem to make a decision?? Vfs is just a courier service - that actually should smooth th eprocess and not add an additional hurdle. No one at Vfs can answer the simplest of questions, not even telling us where the application currently is. INSANE!!!


----------



## Roisin1212

If they are hired by DHA they should be able to speak to them and find out exact details of particular applications. It's ridiculous that they can't actually do that, especially with the amount of money we are expected to pay. In saying that, it is home affairs that is slowing the process. We should just be able to get some kind of answer.


----------



## Economy

I have tried to follow other cases as the tracking numbers are rather simple. Obviously they only give away the first name, so no privacy breach. However...

TRC1068 and then 430/848/864/468/542/175/255/513/305/415/592/825/722/734/740/755/621... and I have many more. 3 weeks ago, a lot of status changed dates and some of them to collect at Vfs centre. Since then, nothing has happened, almost as if someone is on strike and not doing anything anymore. I just tried to work out if there is a pattern, a system.. but it seems, not at all!!!


----------



## Roisin1212

I have also looked at others and seen different results but wasn't sure when they applied. But at least I know what it will say when ever it is ready to be collected.


----------



## Economy

crazy that we start doing these things.. the dates change at some point, usually before they get the "collect it" message. However, the last 3 weeks, nothing and it really seems something is wrong with the system.


----------



## capetonian101

my wife give in her paper on the 15th of july.from the 17th of july the status was sended to DHA head office.on the 23rd of the month her status changed to that it was sended on the 22/10/2014.......when i called there help line.they person was all over the place he couldn't really give me a straight answer...this is really really not funny any more.


----------



## Economy

funny? my wife is getting real angry and says we should go back to Europe. 

They don't give us answers, they just want to get us off the phone. I have started to send lots of emails. My immigration attorney has not achieved anything yet either. The company who has offered me a job is saying they need to make a decision as this is taking much long er than expected.


----------



## Economy

I honestly think that Carte Blanche should run a report about DHA and how it prevents the economy to do much better. 

It is a disgrace for this country.


----------



## capetonian101

same here.we really wanted to settle here but with the government it really feels impossible.we want to do it the right way but it looks more and more that you have to do it illegally to stay here.
its a pity thou


----------



## capetonian101

yet our borders is being over run by illegal immigrants but the ones that want to do it the correct way is being prevented


----------



## Economy

I am only going to do it legally and if certain things only work with corruption it makes things even worse. I also do not know if you end up with a real visa if you do it differently - makes you vulnerable and also not sure if this makes it easier when you apply for the next one. So so bad.


----------



## Economy

People tell me to be patient - I mean how patient do you have to be? No one at home is believing me and even people here in SA start to think that something is wrong with my application, they do not understand that this is quite common.


----------



## Economy

feeling so helpless. 

Anyway, we are calling the relocation company end of this week. I have always lived by the rule to take my fate in my own hands and it seems now that I am giving up here. The visa could arrive tomorrow, next week, 1 months from now, maybe next year. Who knows.


----------



## Roisin1212

I am planning to move back home now after circumstances changed after I applied for my visa but I need to wait for the answer from my application to come back so I don't get classed as undesirable as my old one expired. 
Now I don't know when I can move because I have to sit and wait and no one can tell me anything. But I do think Carte Blanche doing a report is a good idea!


----------



## Economy

So many people not able to come due to DHA ways of handling things - despite fulfilling all requirements for visa approval. SA thinks they are not in competition with Australia, New Zealand, Canada, U.S., Europe, UK... 

Good luck back in the UK, I have lived in London for 7 years and we call it our home as our kids are born there. I have called the relocation company and we are moving back within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## walk714

Honestly I do not think keeping work and waiting for delayed decision from H&A is the right and legally ok, as company HR and visa agent says again and again. I am totally sick of their useless explanation and delayed service of H&A.
Christmas is coming and police officers love to obtain a bribe from decent people. They would point out my expired visa and tell me to give them a money. 

Nov & Dec, few people work, H&A enjoy festive season and forget work.
Jan & Feb, summer holiday.
March, they might start to work, I wish.

Roisin1212 and Economy, Good luck back in your home. UK and Germany is the one of well organized countries in the world.

I have to stand patiently this stressful condition and hope my visa would be approved before Easter. Then I have to start apply following visa immediately. Extremely tired but this is how it goes.


----------



## Economy

that is the other problem now.. end of year, people dont work. So frustrating.


----------



## capetonian101

Do they ever work at home affairs?
anyway looks like me and my wife is also going to move back to Europe.she cant stand this waiting game DHA is playing


----------



## Economy

you saw this?

Skilled Zimbabweans look for work elswhere - New World Immigration

people move away.


----------



## Roisin1212

My online tracking changed today. It used to say forwarded to HA on the 16th July. Now it says forwarded to HA on the 30th Oct!! I hope that's a mistake and they haven't just sent it today!


----------



## Roisin1212

Roisin1212 said:


> My online tracking changed today. It used to say forwarded to HA on the 16th July. Now it says forwarded to HA on the 30th Oct!! I hope that's a mistake and they haven't just sent it today!


Got hold of VFS to find out why and they said it's because it is now done at HA and is at their Pretoria office waiting to be dispatched back to Durban! So hopefully I should get it next week. Only took them 16 weeks!


----------



## capetonian101

ROISIN1212 we feel your pain and frustration . my wifes status changed on 22/10/2014 to the same.this after 15weeks of waiting.her papers were handed in on the 17th july.....
dont trust and get your hopes up with what they say over the phone.


----------



## Roisin1212

Did they tell you it was at the office for dispatch also?


----------



## capetonian101

they just told me to check again in the next 2 days.but then again this was said last week also to me.
And to make matters worst the company that offered my wife a job said she has until end of this month to get the visa otherwise they would have to get someone els.


----------



## lulu758

Hi
I submitted an appeal with vfs for a critical skills work permit. I'm currently on week 14 and just wanted to find out if anyone has ever received a response for an appeal and if so how long did it take.


----------



## rue

lulu758 said:


> Hi
> I submitted an appeal with vfs for a critical skills work permit. I'm currently on week 14 and just wanted to find out if anyone has ever received a response for an appeal and if so how long did it take.


I also submitted my appeal for a critical skills visa um now on week 11 ,not even an update on VFS tracking site


----------



## capetonian101

just to keep you guys updated......My wifes visa is ready for collection!!!!!!after 18 and a half weeks.....we will go into cape town on Wednesday for it....hold thumbs that the visa as been granted


----------



## rue

capetonian101 said:


> just to keep you guys updated......My wifes visa is ready for collection!!!!!!after 18 and a half weeks.....we will go into cape town on Wednesday for it....hold thumbs that the visa as been granted


Thanks for the update ,wish you the best.Yours is not an appeal right?


----------



## capetonian101

We only did for an work endorsement for my wife on her relative visa


----------



## capetonian101

after 18 weeks of waiting my wife got her new visa today


----------



## SayansiScope

lulu758 said:


> Hi
> I submitted an appeal with vfs for a critical skills work permit. I'm currently on week 14 and just wanted to find out if anyone has ever received a response for an appeal and if so how long did it take.


Hi Lulu,

Do you have a reference number? if yes, have you tried to track it from their (VFS) website?

Regards,
Sciencescope


----------



## lulu758

Yes I do have one and I have checked. It hasn't changed at all, it still says my application was submitted to home affairs on 8/22/2014.


----------



## rue

rue said:


> I also submitted my appeal for a critical skills visa um now on week 11 ,not even an update on VFS tracking site


Good Day people,just to update you guys I have finally collected my Critical Skills permit .It was 5 months of waiting for the appeal results.I thank you all.


----------



## lulu758

Congratulations. I've also collected mine, however they made an error on the permit so I'm just waiting for the rectified version to come out.


----------



## SayansiScope

lulu758 said:


> Congratulations. I've also collected mine, however they made an error on the permit so I'm just waiting for the rectified version to come out.


Congratulations


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I originally applied for my critical skills work permit in August 2014 and got rejected cos DHA said I did not attached a letter from my professional body which is ECSA. But I do attached evidence of registration. However , I was denied based on that letter. I went to ECSA in Bruma to tell them that I got denied and they issued me with the letter that DHA wanted. I appealed the decision on Jan 5th, 2015 and up till last week, I did not receive any update from VFS throughout last year. After reading on here, I found useful email address of the acting chief of staff of DHA and wrote her directly last week. She then forwarded my query to some 2 other officials who worked and open my file. This week, suddenly my status changed from VFS online tracking and says it has been forwarded again to DHA. I was surprised thinking maybe VFS never forwarded it initially but I guess that's how the system works. I got another update on Tuesday 9th of Feb 2016 that my application for ************* has been received at the VFS operations Hub on 11-Feb-2016 kindly note that adjudicated outcome would be fianlized in 1 working day bla bla bla. I then again got another update that adjudicated application for *************has been dispatched from VFS operations Hub to the visa facilitation centre on 11-Feb-2016 and would be ready for collection in 1 working day, please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. 
After waiting for 1 yr 6months, my critical skills appeal permit is finally being processed. Am very positive it was the email I sent to the minister of home affairs that helped resolved my situation. I want to belief it's a positive outcome and I will come here to tell u guys the outcome of the appeal. 
I have lost so many jobs within those period and I hope that I will be able to secure job with either government or private sector when I receive my permit. It's being a long journey but I never gave up. 
Funny enough, am married legally to a South African woman and we have a child together. I choose not to do the spousal thing cos I don't wanna take advantage of the system. 
Thank you all and God bless.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ok just a quick one, I tracked the application and the status changed to Adjudicated Application for *************has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 12-Feb-2016.and is ready for collection.

I truly thank God.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

The outcome of the appeal was positive. I got a 5 year CSV.


----------



## meetlekan

I submit my application on 27th of january but still saying *Application for ******** has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 27-Jan-2016.* Now am worried because i dont no why taking long to change status.


----------



## harman007

Good day


Last year October I received my South Africa Permanent Residence Permit, which was incorrect. The admin at VFS Rustenburt advise me to apply for a rectification. Same day I applied for the rectification and submitted the original Permanent Residence Permit with the application as advised by the admin.


After 5 months I received an email from home affairs requesting to post my original Permanent Residence Permit to Home Affairs (Which I dont have because I has already submitted the original PRP at the time of rectification.)


I tried to email/call VFS and Home Affairs but seems like no one knows nothing. Kindly advise what are my options. Nothing is in my hand, either VFS or Home Affairs are responsible for losing my original PRP and I and my family are suffering.

Is/Was someone in the same boat? Any wise advise will be much appreciated. 



Kindest regards


----------



## I_SINGH

*status*



Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> The outcome of the appeal was positive. I got a 5 year CSV.


Hi, 

can you please tell me what was the statement by DHA after giving you a visa for 5 years.
did you receive any letter saying the decision is reviewed or you just got a Visa sticker.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I_SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please tell me what was the statement by DHA after giving you a visa for 5 years.
> did you receive any letter saying the decision is reviewed or you just got a Visa sticker.


The condition was:
1. That the permit holder does not become an unprohibited person
2. To take up employment within category of Engineering as *************


----------



## I_SINGH

*status*



Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> The condition was:
> 1. That the permit holder does not become an unprohibited person
> 2. To take up employment within category of Engineering as *************


got it. So you did not get any letter saying that appeal is considered or decision is reviewed. just the Visa sticker with the conditions. Right?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I_SINGH said:


> got it. So you did not get any letter saying that appeal is considered or decision is reviewed. just the Visa sticker with the conditions. Right?


No. I did not get any letter of review whatsoever. It's only my CSV for 5 years. Now am about to apply for my PR.


----------



## I_SINGH

*status*

Ok.

as far as tracking is concerned VFS is being impossible.
DHA gave me a written confirmation that they have forwarded the outcome to VFS and after 4 working days VFS Still shows wrong status of my application.

they give same stereotype answer when I call them. "application still at DHA"
inspite of getting confirmation from DHA that it is already forwarded.


----------

